# Cable management



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

As you can see by my photo of the back of my equipment in my "Gregavi's HT" thread, I need some kind of cable management system. Any suggestions?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I go the cheapo route and use zip ties to keep everything nice and tidy, separating signal and power cables. I do know parts Express has some great cable mangement stuff.:T


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Gregavi said:


> As you can see by my photo of the back of my equipment in my "Gregavi's HT" thread, I need some kind of cable management system. Any suggestions?


Where's da pic? :dontknow:


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

They are in my other thread named "Gregavi's Home Theater...Finally"


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If you want to go the economical route just buy a few dozen eye screws and run you cables horizontal to the sides (power one way, data the other) and down, zip tying them together and anchoring the ties to the eye screws. The problem with zip ties is that you would have to cut them off if you rewire or add a new cable (and want to keep it neat). They are cheap enough however. You can get reusable ones but they are harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

As an alternative to zip ties you can use velcro ties which are easy to remove and reuse. Very inexpensive, too. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

sga2 said:


> As an alternative to zip ties you can use velcro ties which are easy to remove and reuse. Very inexpensive, too.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


I use the Velcro strips from parts express. They have a multicolor pack and all my cables ties are coded by color. PS3 is blue, input to LCR amp is red, etc....


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

sga2 said:


> As an alternative to zip ties you can use velcro ties which are easy to remove and reuse. Very inexpensive, too.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Here's a 10ft roll of 1/2" wide black double-sided Velcro  for $6.95 from Parts Express. You could easliy get 20-30 useable strips from this roll.

Home Depot also sells double-sided Velcro by the roll and in pre-cut strips. I use these to keep all of my unruly extension cords nice and tidy. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. Any of you have photos of your "tidy" cable management?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregavi said:


> Thanks guys for all the suggestions. Any of you have photos of your "tidy" cable management?


I don't have any, but will be happy to take some and post this week.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## jhbrandt (Oct 28, 2009)

It is not necessary to separate power and audio cables. In fact, noise will usually increase due to the ground wire separation within the wires. This is how a ground 'loop' is created. The area between the wire is the loop area. Reduce this and reduce noise.

There is not enough current to induce currents in the audio lines. The exception to this would be unshielded 'wall wart' transformers which need to be kept away from unbalanced audio lines. The effect of an unshielded transformer on unbalanced audio lines is usually a very smooth low frequency 'hum'.

So bundle 'em up! Parts Express is also an excellent resource for these things.
Cheers,
John


----------

